# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Unos 748 millones de personas no tienen acceso a agua potable en el mundo

## Jonasino

> Un total de 748 millones de personas no tienen acceso a agua potable de forma sostenida en el mundo, y se calcula que 1.800 millones más usan una fuente que está contaminada con heces, según un informe publicado por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS).
> 
> El mismo estudio indica que 2.500 millones de personas no tienen acceso a un saneamiento adecuado, y que 1.000 millones defecan al aire libre, nueve de cada diez, en áreas rurales.
> 
> Estas son las principales conclusiones del informe GLASS 2014, un estudio realizado cada dos años por la OMS, y que en esta ocasión tiene por título "Invertir en agua y saneamiento, incrementar el acceso, reducir las desigualdades".
> 
> El texto recuerda que el acceso a agua potable y a saneamiento adecuado tiene implicaciones en un amplio rango de aspectos, desde la reducción de la mortalidad infantil, pasando por la salud materna, al combate de enfermedades infecciosas, reducción de costes sanitarios y el medio ambiente. El estudio muestra que en las pasadas dos décadas 2.300 millones de personas lograron acceder a fuentes de agua mejoradas.
> 
> En ese mismo periodo el número de muertes de niños a causa de enfermedades diarreicas -muy relacionadas con un saneamiento precario- se redujo de 1,5 millones en 1990 a 600.000 en 2012. "Claro que podemos decir que se ha mejorado mucho, pero 600.000 niños sigue siendo una cifra enorme", declaró en rueda de prensa María Neira, directora de Salud Pública y Medio Ambiente de la OMS.
> ...


Fuente http://www.elmundo.es/internacional/...f718b456b.html

----------


## Jonasino

> Agua y Saneamiento
> 
> El acceso al agua y saneamiento es uno de los mayores retos del siglo XXI. Según la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), 1.100 millones de personas en el mundo carecen de acceso a un agua segura y 2.400 millones de personas no tienen acceso a instalaciones sanitarias básicas. En consecuencia, cada año alrededor de cuatro millones de personas, la mayoría de ellos niños, mueren por enfermedades de origen hídrico, ya que el 80% de las enfermedades en los países en desarrollo están relacionadas con el agua.
> El acceso inadecuado al agua y saneamiento se debe en parte a la falta de infraestructuras pero también a la mala gestión que crea desperdicios, contaminación y degradación del medio ambiente. La falta de agua puede originar tensiones entre los individuos, entre las comunidades e incluso entre países, que pueden ser causa de conflictos. Al mismo tiempo, la demanda de agua aumenta debido al crecimiento de la población, el éxodo hacia las ciudades y la industrialización. El éxodo rural ha creado también condiciones sanitarias extremadamente precarias en los núcleos urbanos donde se han producido los asentamientos.


Fuente http://www.accioncontraelhambre.org/...ookiesclosed=1

----------


## Jonasino

> Progresos sobre el agua potable y saneamiento
> Informe 2012 OMS/UNICEF
> Información básica
> 
> Un sistema de saneamiento mejorado es el que higiénicamente impide el contacto de los seres humanos con excretas humanas.
> 
> Una fuente de agua potable mejorada es una fuente que por el tipo de construcción protege apropiadamente el agua de la contaminación exterior, en particular de la materia fecal.
> Agua
> 
> ...


Fuente http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_...fast_facts/es/

----------

